# What if Dish can't?



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

I am moving to the Greenville (SC) area. 3 of the local stations are located on the 61.5 satellite. However, this slot is not visible from my new location, given the regulations at the apartment complex. 

I have not requested the 2nd dish from Dish network yet, but I know they will NOT be able to hit the 61.5 location, and will tell me "sorry, can't do it."

This does unfairly bias the stations on the main satellite against the stations on the side satellite, and I believe it unfair. It may only be a PBS, CBS, and TBN station, but that really doesn't matter. It is not right the other stations in the market should have this unfair advantage.

I am looking for suggestions. I could "forget it" -- or, should I complain? Who do I complain to? Should I complain to the FCC?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

It could just as easily bias towards to the 61.5 satellite instead.


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

I suppose....if I were a Sky Angel subscriber. But, I am not. The liklihood is that if I am a Dish sub, I am probably already hitting the 110 or 119 locations.



jc17981 said:


> I am moving to the Greenville (SC) area. 3 of the local stations are located on the 61.5 satellite. However, this slot is not visible from my new location, given the regulations at the apartment complex.
> 
> I have not requested the 2nd dish from Dish network yet, but I know they will NOT be able to hit the 61.5 location, and will tell me "sorry, can't do it."
> 
> ...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There is considerable controversy over whether this is appropriate. For the momewnt DISH is doing this.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sorry dude - you're SOL right now.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

But things may change dramatically in the next 6 months when the revised SHVIA legislation is passed. They specifically targeted E* and Congress is in the NAB's hip pocket so look for legislation killing this "solution" that E* came up with to handle the bandwidth issue. By next year, I think we will all be complaining about the massive Superdish installs that are going to be required to keep local channels from being shut off.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

jc17981 said:


> It may only be a PBS, CBS, and TBN station, but that really doesn't matter.


Whoa...you got a CBS on a wing?? Must be some secondary CBS.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

TonyM said:


> Whoa...you got a CBS on a wing?? Must be some secondary CBS.


Detroit has one on a wing, WADL ch 38. All they show is home shopping and Jesus stuff. Dish asked me if I wanted a second Dish 4 free, I said "Nope, why waste a good Dish." I lucked out, but sadly others aren't as lucky. Duluth is all on 110 deg, right? You lucky bum, j/k


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

For the most part, they act as a satellite station, and mirror the market's primary CBS station, WSPA. I think they qualify for must carry because they are in a different state. There are some differences -- primarily dealing with newscasts. However, once football season starts, some of the football games differ.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, I herd of some law stating all locals for a specific market must ALL be on one dish. That means some people will not need the 2nd dish anymore while others may need a second dish. I'm not sure.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No such law. The same law applies to all markets.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The NAB would love to have the law changed to force one dish solution for LIL. Dish will probably be able to do it next year when they launch the new spot beam satellite for 110.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

jc17981 said:


> For the most part, they act as a satellite station, and mirror the market's primary CBS station, WSPA. I think they qualify for must carry because they are in a different state. There are some differences -- primarily dealing with newscasts. However, once football season starts, some of the football games differ.


Hi,

I am a "high end" Home theater/satellite technician who installs and services the Greenville/Spartanburg area. You will be able to receive all of the OTA channels on the 61.5 wing satellite with an inexpensive indoor antenna like the Zenith Silver Sensor. TBN (16), PBS (29, 49) and WASV (62) have very strong Grade A or City Grade signals, here.

Mike


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

ypsiguy said:


> Duluth is all on 110 deg, right? You lucky bum, j/k


yep...all on 110..Of course, with only 5 channels available, they don't need much room


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

jc17981 said:


> I think they qualify for must carry because they are in a different state. There are some differences -- primarily dealing with newscasts. However, once football season starts, some of the football games differ.


I noticed they are in a different state. Thats the only reason they qualify for must-carry.

That would be nice to have 2 different games on Sunday


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes I am in the same situation as I cannot get a clear view of the 61.5 satellite direction from my house so I don't get UPN and one independent station that is no big loss. I would like to have the local UPN station thought but for some reason it is on the 61.5 while all other UPN stations are on the main satellite with the other local networks. It is unfair that Dish puts some stations out on another location like this when other markets get the major channels all from one.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> By next year, I think we will all be complaining about the massive Superdish installs that are going to be required to keep local channels from being shut off.


I'd like to personally put my SD up on the auction block. Starting bid is $1500. I'll even throw in free shipping and handling. Get it now before the price goes up due to the rush as demand will surely outpace supply.


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

Actually...good news...I just found this piece of info available on The Echostar Knowledge base website:

WNEG TV 32 Taccoa, GA, secondary CBS affiliate in the Charlotte NC market has moved from tp 2 at 61.5° to tp 5 spot 14 at 119°

They have their DMA wrong, but the station is correct.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

jc17981 said:


> Actually...good news...I just found this piece of info available on The Echostar Knowledge base website:
> 
> WNEG TV 32 Taccoa, GA, secondary CBS affiliate in the Charlotte NC market has moved from tp 2 at 61.5° to tp 5 spot 14 at 119°
> 
> They have their DMA wrong, but the station is correct.


The Charlotte market has another CBS affliiate in addition to WBTV 3??


----------



## jc17981 (Jun 27, 2002)

No...the EKB site has a typo...it should say Greenville, not Charlotte.



Link said:


> The Charlotte market has another CBS affliiate in addition to WBTV 3??


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh much ado about nothing, the superdish will make this discussion obsolete.


----------

